# 40 gallon breeder setup



## catfish crazy joe (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi i have a 40 gallon breeder and i am trying to decide on what to put in it. i first thought about doing dwarf pike cichlids but since they would be hard to find i have decided on a west african setup. my idea for the stock is:
2 kribs 
2 pseudocrenilabrus nicholsi
5 synodontis flavitaeniatus
10 smaller african tetras
4 mystery snails

Maybe:
2 buffalo head cichlids

any suggestions on the tetras?
Thanks


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I'd give the nicholsi male more than one female. They're not a pairing fish. He may drive one female to her death with persistent spawning attempts. Can help you with the tetra, I use congo's.


----------



## catfish crazy joe (Oct 30, 2011)

will it be overstocked if i add 2-3 more female pseudocrenilabrus nicholsi?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

catfish crazy joe said:


> will it be overstocked if i add 2-3 more female pseudocrenilabrus nicholsi?


Not because of them. They stay small. I don't think mine have reached 2". Keep with one male. A second male will just be made to hide and not display well even in the 6' of tank space like I have them. Stunning fish though, good choice. I'm really happy with my westie community tank.


----------



## catfish crazy joe (Oct 30, 2011)

So now my stock is:
2 kribs
5 pseudocrenilabrus nicholsi
5 synodontis flavitaeniatus
10 smaller african tetras
4 mystery snails
does that sound good?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Sounds fine. The s. flavitaeniatus supposedly get to about 6", so not sure how 5 will work long term, but you can always swap them out down the road if it becomes a problem. They're also supposedly best in groups, so I wouldn't cut the numbers. I've found many a fish never gets as big as some literature suggests. Just depends. a. thomasi is another one that's commonly available and worth consideration. s. tinanti as well. Very hard to choose. If you get 3 nicholsi females, should be fine.


----------



## catfish crazy joe (Oct 30, 2011)

so are you saying i could add the buffalo heads too?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

No, just suggesting some others you could consider instead of the kribs. If it were 6', you could do more. With 36", it limits you.


----------



## catfish crazy joe (Oct 30, 2011)

Okay, thank you.


----------

